# Best simple background method



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

In your opinion, what is the best method to create a simple, good looking background?

I am thinking of getting some Auratus for my 55 gallon. If I do I do not want to GS and Silicone that large of an area.

Any ideas?


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

epiweb, Tree Fern Panel


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I've done quite a few tanks with coco fiber mat from a hydroponics store. The one I had was (I forget exactly), like 6'x8' and costs around $30. You just cut out a piece the size of your background. Squirt some silicone all the way around the edge and then sporadically around the middle. Lay on the piece of mat and weigh it down with something until the silicone dries. Any place that didn't have silicone it well curve up a bit to give a 3-D look. Plants love it. The first tank I built with it, you can't even see the background anymore, it is so covered with climbing plants.

Just keep in mind, this is coco fiber mat, not the coco fiber basket liners like from HD or Lowe's, they will disintegrate.

Here is the post with pictures.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/32606-my-2-new-vivs.html

Deb


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I second the tree fern panel, cut to size (a touch larger actually) and stuff it in...DONE!
If you're real anal about it falling down, put some silicone beads up before you stuff it in.

In most cases, you don't see the background 6 months later anyway.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

"Best" is relative. For some, no background is the best. It's always a trade between things like time, money, looks, ect. 

Some other simple backgrounds to consider...
Coco Panels
Cork Bark Slabs
Matala (like EpiWeb but safer IMO)
Graphics attached to outside of tank.


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

GS and concrete binder, done on eggcrate on the outside of the tank. It's fun and easy. Or tree fern panels but for a 55 gal that could get spendy. I've seen flattened cork bark slabs at Petco so thats an option too.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

pl259,

what is matala, and where do you get yours? Do you have any pics of setups with it?

thanks


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

Zoo Med 18 x 24" Cork Tile Background

i used this in my last set up due to time constraints and i like it. plants hold well to it. its flat and easy to cut to size if needed. a little pricey for cork but in comparison to foam/silicone/coco not that bad


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Tree fern panel and driftwood. You can buy the treefern from calwest and it cost about 1.25 a piece for 8 X 8 squares. And you can get some nice malaysan driftwood from petco/petsmart or your LFS for 8-10 a piece


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

> pl259,
> 
> what is matala, and where do you get yours? Do you have any pics of setups with it?
> 
> thanks


It's a plastic filter media that comes in sheet like Epiweb. It's a little cheaper though. 
Here's a link...

Sheet Matala Filter Media - Matala Filter Media

A little googling will turn up some suppliers. I don't remember who I got mine from. I lost two bicolors to Epiweb when their toes got stuck in it. I found one hanging from it and another was stuck but covered by some substrate. Not a good day in the frog room. The Matala has a much more open weave and is less abrasive. It's also thick enough to be used as a drainage layer, instead of LECA.

I do have pics but haven't made the time to post. Too busy trying to stay employed!
Will when I can.

Eric


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I am constructing a 18x18x24 exo and a 55 gallon.

In the exo I am thinking about using the background that comes with it.

Has anyone been succesful in creating a good looking exo using this background?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well it's up to you if this looks good, but here's my 12x12x18 right after being built using the exo terra background with coco bedding/ground peat brick siliconed onto the front of it. Basically the GS/silicone/coco bedding method using the exo terra background instead of GS ("watch in high quality" to see it clearer):

YouTube - cayo de agua pumilio in exo terra


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Well it's up to you if this looks good, but here's my 12x12x18 right after being built using the exo terra background with coco bedding/ground peat brick siliconed onto the front of it. Basically the GS/silicone/coco bedding method using the exo terra background instead of GS ("watch in high quality" to see it clearer):
> 
> YouTube - cayo de agua pumilio in exo terra


Chris, good looking viv. You pum looks very happy too.
Thanks for the post!

--Josh


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> Chris, good looking viv. You pum looks very happy too.
> Thanks for the post!
> 
> --Josh


Thanks, since then I put a piece of tree fern on top of half of the water area for more land then maple and oak leaf litter on all the land, but that one is just temporary, I'm probably gonna put them in an 18x18x24 with clay substrate, in the new one I want the back and one of the sides using a background instead of just the back and using the one that came with this one worked so well and easy that I'm probably gonna get an extra background along with the one that comes with the new tank for the second wall.

Yeah those 2 cayos are pretty happy, for some reason that clip makes them look a lot bigger than they are though


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Eric any pics or safety results yet of the matala backgrounds?



pl259 said:


> It's a plastic filter media that comes in sheet like Epiweb. It's a little cheaper though.
> Here's a link...
> 
> Sheet Matala Filter Media - Matala Filter Media
> ...


----------

